# router plans



## scrollingaz85901 (Aug 11, 2011)

I am looking for plans for making signs i do every thing free hand i am looking fo rimages of wildlife and all types of that stuff if you can help that


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, use your printer to make line images of photos you like. Spray adhesive will hold this to your wood. For more control of your router build a set of ski's for it.


----------



## scrollingaz85901 (Aug 11, 2011)

thnks mike i will try that


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

A google image search with the term 'line drawings animals',
will give you a lot to choose from.

line drawing animals - Google Search

Even just 'drawing animals' gives a good whack of images.


----------



## bjbethke (Sep 1, 2011)

scrollingaz85901 said:


> I am looking for plans for making signs i do every thing free hand i am looking fo rimages of wildlife and all types of that stuff if you can help that


How were you going to use the Router, hand held or with some kind of machine? I have a CarveWright CNC unit to make signs. I start with line drawings and modify the images in PhotoShop CS4 or CorelDraw X5 and turn the image into a Grayscale image to give it height.
There are Free Programs that work like PhotoShop on the WEB

To make things look more 3d I use a program called ShaderMap Pro. (Cost $19.95).

I made a PDF of what the CW pattern looks like.

You can also Hand Carve the image, and finish with the Router. I do that some times and try to make it look like what a CNC unit would do.

Hope this helps. BJB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bill

Nice job  I have been a long time user of the CW machine, have you made any boxes on your machine ? would love to see them..I have not posted any new items for the last year or so because of all the neg. flack I got on the forum..from the big boys with the 5,000.oo CNC machines.

Note I wish I could use the pattern you posted but I'm feed up with the updates from CW in order to use the new file format..


=======





bjbethke said:


> How were you going to use the Router, hand held or with some kind of machine? I have a CarveWright CNC unit to make signs. I start with line drawings and modify the images in PhotoShop CS4 or CorelDraw X5 and turn the image into a Grayscale image to give it height.
> There are Free Programs that work like PhotoShop on the WEB
> 
> To make things look more 3d I use a program called ShaderMap Pro. (Cost $19.95).
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That box turned out sharp BJ. You should be posting stuff like that in the CNC forum. Sure our machines have limits compared to the expensive ones, so what? A press brake is nice to have but a bench vice and hammer will still bend metal for a fraction of the price.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

Thanks, did you try and open/use one of the files Bill posted ? (see his zip file) 


====



Mike said:


> That box turned out sharp BJ. You should be posting stuff like that in the CNC forum. Sure our machines have limits compared to the expensive ones, so what? A press brake is nice to have but a bench vice and hammer will still bend metal for a fraction of the price.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> HI Bill
> 
> Nice job  I have been a long time user of the CW machine, have you made any boxes on your machine ? would love to see them..I have not posted any new items for the last year or so because of all the neg. flack I got on the forum..from the big boys with the 5,000.oo CNC machines.
> 
> ...


Mine's bigger than yours Bob! Unfortunately it was made in 1972 by a little man in Singapore.


----------



## bjbethke (Sep 1, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> HI Bill
> 
> Nice job  I have been a long time user of the CW machine, have you made any boxes on your machine ? would love to see them..I have not posted any new items for the last year or so because of all the neg. flack I got on the forum..from the big boys with the 5,000.oo CNC machines.
> 
> ...


Hi BobJ3,
I haven't made any carved small boxes, but I guess cabinets are like boxes. I have made some patterns of small boxes, but haven’t carved them. The images are of some of the cabinet doors. I built the corner cabinet so the doors match my chairs. These doors were made from wood that was still wet and shrunk a little; I need to fix that some day.

I see your CarveWright Designer Program is an older version, the new version is 1.179, I added a PDF you can click on it and get the new update. The download is free. If LHR has the S/N of your machine you can update free online.

If you update you can then open the file I posted, anyone can use that program for 30 days. BJB


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for the file Bill! One more thing on my to do list. I have a CompuCarve and they are all "A" versions. I think I have some crud in a switch as my cut motor is not starting. Time to get out the vacuum and compressed air can.

Yes BJ, the project file opened right up. If you are having problems opening or saving the files check your permissions for sharing. The geeks at LHR couldn't figure out why I could not save patterns and my Windows 7-64 bit permissions was the problem, took me a couple days to find that little gem. I shared that with LHR.


----------



## bjbethke (Sep 1, 2011)

Mike said:


> Thanks for the file Bill! One more thing on my to do list. I have a CompuCarve and they are all "A" versions. I think I have some crud in a switch as my cut motor is not starting. Time to get out the vacuum and compressed air can.
> 
> Yes BJ, the project file opened right up. If you are having problems opening or saving the files check your permissions for sharing. The geeks at LHR couldn't figure out why I could not save patterns and my Windows 7-64 bit permissions was the problem, took me a couple days to find that little gem. I shared that with LHR.


Hi Mike, The cover switches can be trouble, my "B" model cover plastic door cracked where it controls the switches, I modified my unit and removed the cover. Don't short out the switch, which could be bad when changing bits. I attached a few photos. It can also be in the cable plugs.

There is an update to make the "A" units run like the newer models, I think the cost was about $85.00 + $12.00 shipping (that is the standard shipping rate for LHR)

The machine makes lots of dust, I put my Dust collector in my stand, and you need at least a four inch duct.

Do you need a Carp? BJB


----------



## scrollingaz85901 (Aug 11, 2011)

thnaks for the tips i do every thing by hand


----------

